# Hi!!



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I 'M THE FIRST HERE!!!:tongue:
Geez it's lonely... I think there's an echo echo echo echo...

Chris.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Hi*

HOWARYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?


Max B.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where's all the cars? ars? ars? rs? rs?.....

Chris. is.... is....is...is...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be in tomorrow with some pics of my '89 Keaton Batmobile. It fetaures LED headlights, tail lights, LED afterburner, blue interior lighting, and a fiber optic lit dashboard. Took first place at a Hobbytown USA contest last year. My first cointest and my first win. I'm proud of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wow, snazzy new digs for the motor heads amongst us.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool! I'm a car model fan. I've been thinking about building a car lately, too. Cars are what got me into this hobby in the first place. I have a LOT of cars in my collection.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

robiwon--I look forward to seeing that! Sounds very cool!
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so glad they did this, I asked the Top Dog a couple days ago. Now I can see who actually does car models


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This forum is much needed here, and I wish it every success- though I'm sure it'll take off as it gets more well known.

Chris.


----------

